# Aaron Langmead 2008 pictures (15year old bodybuilder)



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Just a few pics to top off my first year of being an amateur, junior bodybuilder, though still got the brierly hill junior novice comp to come, all critisisms are welcome, and advice on improvements for 2009 would be very much greatfull... fanks much feel free to ask questions, Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

most of my pictures aren't uploading so you can find more of my 2008 show pics and gym shots on my profile just click on my name 19AZA92 ... fankyou... Aaron =) :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Your seriously 15 years old?WTF! Look alot older, your in fantastic shape mate


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx Waheed yeah 15years haha... nearly 16 like... just dunt wana grow up now i've started so young, ah well... ill have too bulk up after the british on the 26th, trying to make a name of myself, get myself known a little more hopefully, but thanks again mate... Aaron =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

You look really good bud


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

hey aaron, its Rob Lloyd mate, you looked unbelieveable at the Wigan! One of the best teens I have ever witnessed regardless of age and at 15 thats something special! Keep up the good work and I think you should be one of the favourites at Brierly Hill

If you're looking for improvements you can make the only slight difference would be to try and get your legs more cut but that is really splitting hairs when you look so good at your age. with a few more weeks dieting to go anyway you'll prob be bang on for the show and I wish you all the best!

Keep up the good work

Rob Lloyd


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

Hi Aaron,

I came to the NW this year. Thought you had it going on then so hats off to you, keep it up.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx to evry1 who's posted, =), and fanx Rob... yeah definately guna double up on legs these next few weeks, and probably finish my upper body sessions with a few standing calf raise dropsets superset with seated, without the risk of burning them out ofcourse then bang the quads, iv noticed my teardrop developing a little bit hopefully the dieting nd cardio from now till brierly should get them a little more advanced for the day, 40mins cardio on an incline on the treadmill in the morning then evening with fat burners, then my average low carb dieting shedule which ill probably post up (after school  ... haha), is anyone aware of the brierly hill event being a big show? or popular one ? and what events im better off entering at all?... fanx again everyone, keep posting =)... Aaron =)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, at 15 years old......

whats yout height?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

im a short aR$e haha, im around 5ft 7 mate... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

another picture from the wigan show sunday 5th october '08... Aaron =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

aaron well done mate you look amazing just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking great mate, keep up the hard work


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

jesus m8 your gonna go far, look awesome already lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Great shots Aaron you certainly have a bright future, my advice is to listen to bodybuilders who have been successful as juniors as to the way forward, Rob Lloyd is a classic example and has a wicked physique.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

19AZA92 said:


> im a short aR$e haha, im around 5ft 7 mate... Aaron =)


I'm 5'7" too mate - it's not short, it's really tall. It's just that others are even taller. 

You look great for 15 mate. Keep a level head and you could be unbelievable before you're even out of your teens.

Good luck.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanx again everyone... yeah hopefully get myself known in the BBing world, been training awhile and didnt expect any of this to happen, but feel great when im up on stage so why not, =)... yeah my legs are a bulk but need some serious cutting up, then again i've got a few more years before i go up into under 21's so they should hopefully develop by then, ill post my diet later on and comments on changes and so on would be greatful =) fanx again to evryone... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

and haha, i feel short next to my mates =(... saying that i dont look as young... its a mind bender really but fanx... feel much much taller now u mention it =) haha... Aaron =)


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

You look awesome there fella, keep up the great work


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. good dedication and at 15 wow!


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

19AZA92 said:


> Fanx to evry1 who's posted, =), and fanx Rob... yeah definately guna double up on legs these next few weeks, and probably finish my upper body sessions with a few standing calf raise dropsets superset with seated, without the risk of burning them out ofcourse then bang the quads, iv noticed my teardrop developing a little bit hopefully the dieting nd cardio from now till brierly should get them a little more advanced for the day, 40mins cardio on an incline on the treadmill in the morning then evening with fat burners, then my average low carb dieting shedule which ill probably post up (after school  ... haha), is anyone aware of the brierly hill event being a big show? or popular one ? and what events im better off entering at all?... fanx again everyone, keep posting =)... Aaron =)


 No problem buddy, credit where its due and you are doing fantastic and have one of the brightest futures possible! You don't need to worry about much size on your quads as there already pretty big its just the cuts in a show but then again not many teen competitors have them anyway and with the extra weeks dieting and the incline treadmill work that should slice them right up! The Brierly show is the big one as for as teen comps go and novice/first timer line ups so its your big test for the next few years but you'll fit right in there and have a good chance of that title already! Just keep up the good work, you'll be doing well with your dads help too as he knows what he's doing and has your best interests down so you won't slip into the trap many potential stars do and ruin there physiques. All the best and if you ever want any help with anything just hit me up mate!



Fivos said:


> Great shots Aaron you certainly have a bright future, my advice is to listen to bodybuilders who have been successful as juniors as to the way forward, Rob Lloyd is a classic example and has a wicked physique.
> 
> Fivos


Fivos - thank you so much for your comment. I appreciate them greatly and it really means a lot! I also totally agree with you, the way I looked forward is looking at successful juniors and people who were successful as juniors who have not ruined their physiques years later for great guidance and then tried to establish how they got there and why others didnt last that long. It all revolves around building the quality steadily!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx agen gunah get ma diet posted in the next 10minutes before i go and train =)... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx Rob, good to know i got some1 to ask questions about now =)... gunna get that diet up m8 fanks for yah supportiveness ill post pics evry now and agen leading up to the show.. Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

*My Low Carb Diet*

Breakfast


1 and half scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water, 30g of muesli and 30g of oats

25g of peanut butter

3 boiled egg whites

1 whole boiled egg


9:30am


1 tin of tuna

50g of chicken or turkey

3 rice cakes

50g of low fat cottage cheese


12:00pm


200g of chicken or turkey

3 rice cakes

50g low fat cottage cheese


3:00pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

5:00pm


1 and half scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

1 tin sardines or tuna

4 rice cakes


7:30pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

10:00pm


2 scoops of low fat/carb protein whey isolate with water

NO CARBS AFTER 10.00PM



Supplements: BSN Nitrix, ProLab Cuts II (contain L-Carnitine and chromium picolinate), Taurine, Potassium, CNP Creatine Ethyl-ester, Omega 3, 6, and 9, HMB, CLA, Atro-Phex (before fat burning in the morning), Alpha Lipoic, Joint Guard (contains all omega's)

As i said let me know if you think anything needs changing, adding, taking away and critisisms are always welcome... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Oh and between 5-6 litres of water a day including my whey protein and whey isolate juice drinks... Aaron =)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Low carbs are fine but try to structure the majority of them first thing in the morning (after being fasted) and also post workout.

Also with your fats, try consuming those towards the end of the day rather than the start. If you have carbs early use the fats with your last 2 meals when carbs aren't present. This will also slow down the release of protein overnight. Taking an isolate is no good; in and out too fast. Isolate should eb for first thing in the morning and post workout. Use a casein or a whey concentrate or blend for last thing at night.

Also vary your carb sources a little too. Oats are great as are sweet tatties.

You look fantastic mate, such dedication at any age let alone 15 when a lot your age are going down the wrong path in life.

Keep at it fella

J


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking massive pal, u look even better in real life aswel.. i train at your gym


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Big future mate.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanx James ill have a play about with my diet after training, so more concentrate whey protein at night (evening) and introduce my fats at night rather than day, yeah the sweet pots are normally optional (go great with carrots =)... haha), oh just introduced a jacket potatoe before my weight sessions also, need the carbs to get through a proper session rather than a half hearted one, fanx for the comments aswell =D... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx for your comments again everyone... you'll afto give us a shout at the gym BTID... i dont bite =) haha... Aaron =)


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

haha will do mate.. ive not been for about a month need to renew my membership! i think one of the last few times i was in you were doing some filming with your dad if i remember right??


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Incredible pictures and amazing development and dedication at only 15! Wow!!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx kingprop =)... ooh.. powerbeck? nah.. dont train there anymore mate, im at JJB fitness club just down the road near sainsburys now mate, enjoying it much more, plus as you can see im looking better for it than what i did there... Aaron =)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

great pics,great physique there buddy.

its good to see someone at your age dedicated. great potential.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

some quater turns 5days from the Mr. Wigan


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

ooh lol thought u still trained at powerbeck!

ive been thinking about changing gyms anyway since my membership ran out.. i might nip in and see what its like if u reccomend it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Jesus, that is impressive! Wish I looked like that at 15! The girls must love you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aaron well done mate you look to have progressed alot since the NW show


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeez Aaron, you're almost scary (and I mean that in a good way). Well done - inspirational!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

5days out from wigan pictures continued...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Yeah definately prefer JJB mate, and fanx paul and evryone again just looking at changing my diet round like James L. said just the fats and protein, i wana be shredded and ready for the brierly hill comp, would meen alot if i came top 3, size isn't really my concern just getting my legs at a higher standard... fanx again everyone... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

alright aaron, thought u was comin down r gym for a session with ur dad??? an he still aint sent me them photos ha!! ur lookin well mate, look alot better now ur conditions comin in!! keep it up mate, an get down ours for a session!!!!!!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

tommy y said:


> alright aaron, thought u was comin down r gym for a session with ur dad??? an he still aint sent me them photos ha!! ur lookin well mate, look alot better now ur conditions comin in!! keep it up mate, an get down ours for a session!!!!!!


u want me to post sum pics of u on eyah tommy nd tarrh haha.. ino dunt train at powerbeck anymore ****s happend between him nd owner so at JJB so ill convince him to get down there, i got a few good pics of you tom if yah want me bang um on a new thread? ... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

thats up to you mate wouldnt mind a copy of em, hardly got any from germany mate!!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

ill get them up and posted by tomorrow tommy, dad said yeah bout the training =)... he asks whens best day and time (evening being best... mainly coz i got bluddy skool still... gutted)... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeh i train at bout five ish, it does get quite busy but you'll love it in there mate!!! dont be puttin any **** ones up mate ha ha


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

what you take me for beef magazine? haha joking, if you dont like any let me know, and thats kool tom ill let him know and get right back to you about the pics and training... good talking mate... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

you got them photos aaron?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

amazing! i wish i looked like that at 15. but i have to ask, have you done any cycles?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> amazing! i wish i looked like that at 15. but i have to ask, have you done any cycles?


 Lol, what a question to ask mate:rolleyes:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx Makaveli not been on no cycle yet wanted wait till schools out till i get into that, then hopefully pack some quality size on, with school already suspicious, turning up looking like a water bed wouldnt go down too well i dont fink haha but fanx mate, sorry tom... that f**kin uploaders awful... aint lerrin me get these pics up you got an email i can send them too? ... Aaron =)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Con said:


> Lol, what a question to ask mate:rolleyes:


lol, well you never know. one of my brothers mates is on them at 15


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lol, well you never know. one of my brothers mates is on them at 15


 I know what you mean mate he looks sizable enough at such a young age to have taken some thing perhaps not "cycles were you look like a water bed":lol: but perhaps a little "help" coming into the show. But at the end of the day its his business and looks ten times bigger than i did at 15:thumbup1:


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

at his age a cycle would make virtually no difference due to his own hormonal level so he'd get more benefit off doing everything properly like diet, training and supplementation than any amount of gear cos he's already got the tools in place with his own system!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah mate [email protected], cheers mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol

I was just thinking what i looked like when i was 15..

not much difference to my avay 

your looking soooooooooo good 

pld

pld


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Very impressive dedication for one so young, and A tremendous physique for your age too. Nice one Aaron!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Great physique mate, congrats on the wins!

Keep your head focussed and stay sensible, you have a fantastic future ahead of you mate :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

p.s how much do you weigh?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

im 13st 3lbs at the minute mate, and two weeks from my next competition (brierly), gonna post some pics up after this week just to show what kind of shape im in (fingers crossed a good one haha)... cardio now upto 2hours incline treadmill walking a day (split early morning and then evening after my weight sessions), got lots to lose water attention wise, so should shed some weight from that, yeah the cycles i wern't too sure of, just use very little things for cutting, has mr_b said i haven't had any trouble putting mass on, i think its cutting up thats been the test if anything but again due to being young my metabolisms working its knackers off so im safe for now =) haha... thanks again everyone for your comments and again don't hesitate to ask me anything... Aaron =)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats your diet like mate?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> whats your diet like mate?


my diets posted on page 1 or 2 i think mate... with J Llewelyn (hope i spelt it ryyt =/) advising i eat fats and concentrated proteins at night, the only difference is the egg yoaks from the boiled egg whites in the morning im refrigerating and eating them at night and having a few teaspoons of natural peanut butter along with Matrix whey protein (concentrated mix) with water (theyre the only changes)... im coming upto the point where im cutting out the carbs now before weight sessions (may add a banana along with my fat burners if im lucky =) haha)... anyway check out the diet, along with those changes im enjoying it and cutting up wise, its doing me some good... Aaron =)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good, im looking at trying to change my diet around as ive been bulking for 4 years lol since i started and i think its time to cut!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

yeah sounds like a good plan haha... if you've been bulking for so long the changes should be visable quite soon mate aslong as u keep to the diet you plan to choose, i noticed plenty after the first week, after my first bulking diet (my one and only unfortunately due to all the comps) i got upto 14stone and felt like a right muscle bellied so and so haha... jumped straight onto this low carb diet banged in two cardio sessions a day along with dropset weight training and light weight more reps my body has completely switched around, you'll feel good for it aswell mate, just too look in the mirror and look at cuts and chiseled abdominals, competeing or not, its always good to see what you look like on the cutting side of bodybuilding... Aaron =)


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Unreal for a 15 year old awesome work man :thumb: you should go far if you stick at it dude good luck


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx dan-mel... fingers crossed... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

can u e-mail us them pics mate?


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

great work there fella! i went to the north west show and watched you compete there, deserved that win mate, you goign to hammer the next two nabba north west shows at this rate, may try and compete myself next year as ive been to lilke 5 shows now and each one has just made me train that little bit harder and be that little bit more commited to my diet. Looking cracking mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

aaron, dont think you have covered this but where do you see yourselve in 5 years and say 10 years....

will you always compete in nabba or switch to ukbff (as thats the only road to an ifbb pro card, thogh nabba obviously has its good points too)

juniors british champion....???? eventual weight??? pro?


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> aaron, dont think you have covered this but where do you see yourselve in 5 years and say 10 years....
> 
> will you always compete in nabba or switch to ukbff (as thats the only road to an ifbb pro card, thogh nabba obviously has its good points too)
> 
> juniors british champion....???? eventual weight??? pro?


good question bro gonna be insteresting to find out what hes going to do.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome for 15. Keep it up lad...looks like youve been blessed with some god damn good genetics!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

really good question there pompyMan... i really haven't thought of that one, what would anyone reccomend?... (feel free to answer that one for me, would be a big help)... definately going to go into the northwest, reason being its a big local one for me, but i'd like to take the ukbff on board, for the obvious reasons... i dont want to be in a static posistion for the next 5years, im also considering the question... go for trophys galore next year or only do a few competitions... (again if anyones got any views on any of them two questions i'd appreciate it)... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oh and again thanx everyone for your support and comments... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

send us that e-mail big man!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

tommy y said:


> send us that e-mail big man!


sorry bout the wait tom, sent them to your yahoo mail mate ... Aaron =)... oh ill let you know if i find more and send them right over to you

Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

to be honest im not sure where i should be aiming for at the minute... with it being only my first year i didn't think i was going to carry on in the sport but now i have seen what i have done with my body this year and the trips and challenges i have had, i definately want to go all the way and go for pro without a doubt, just need the help, support, advice and need to get noticed by more people...

hopefully in the next 5years (without sounding to confident) i hope to get sponsored, that would be a great step for me without a doubt, because after my first year i know financially bodybuilding is right up there in the expensive zone, but again it comes with tme... if anyones got any ideas or views like what they'd do ect. it would be great to get them posted... thanx much...

...Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

that was time not tme* ... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

got my Bi's, chest and waistline measured today as i stand 13/10/08:

Biceps: 16 and an half inches

Chest: 44 and an half inches

Waistline: 34 inches

want to bang another inch on the biceps for next years competitions after the brierly and put a couple more inches on the chest... going to post some photos this weekend to show what condition im in a week from the brierly british comp... Aaron =)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> got my Bi's, chest and waistline measured today as i stand 13/10/08:
> 
> Biceps: 16 and an half inches
> 
> ...


****ing hell mate, my arms are only just 17 and a quarter and im 21!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

the amount of dropsets i do haha... fanx though.. i try and show them off more than anything up there on stage, they're like one of my stronger body parts if not my strongest (posing on stage wise)... but have to say getting in and out of them school shirts is a bluddy nightmare haha... Aaron =)


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> the amount of dropsets i do haha... fanx though.. i try and show them off more than anything up there on stage, they're like one of my stronger body parts if not my strongest (posing on stage wise)... but have to say getting in and out of them school shirts is a bluddy nightmare haha... Aaron =)


Good lad thats what you want... bet you havnt had a detention since you started trainin. ah hated school.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> to be honest im not sure where i should be aiming for at the minute... with it being only my first year i didn't think i was going to carry on in the sport but now i have seen what i have done with my body this year and the trips and challenges i have had, i definately want to go all the way and go for pro without a doubt, just need the help, support, advice and need to get noticed by more people...
> 
> hopefully in the next 5years (without sounding to confident) i hope to get sponsored, that would be a great step for me without a doubt, because after my first year i know financially bodybuilding is right up there in the expensive zone, but again it comes with tme... if anyones got any ideas or views like what they'd do ect. it would be great to get them posted... thanx much...
> 
> ...Aaron =)


i dont think its unrealistic to expect to be sponsored... but ask any of the big names and they will tell you bodybuilding is very much about self promotion, you need to get your face known, the obvious way to do that is to win shows.

however, doing too many shows over the next 3-4 years could hinder your mass building unless you are very gifted.

may i ask what you plan on doing for work when you leave school? college/uni/workplace etc etc..... sorry if thats a bit personal i am just saying that bodybuilding will 'probably' never make you a millionaire unless you are right up there with the top five at the olympia and even then they dont earn that much from bodybuilding.

if I was in your position i would seek the advice/guidance of either a top amateur or a pro... and i would still compete maybe twice a year for now, just to keep your hand in.... but it is very probable that you stand a chance of becoming junior british champion in either nabba/ukbff, although be under no illusion there are some AMAZING juniors out there at the minute..... just take this years ukbff south coast for example


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think sponsorship is very possible for this guy being so young. maybe by not one of the big names but one of the smaller competitors for sure.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx dom and alex, and pompyman narrh im fine with answering anything mate, infact i'v just said to myself your asking really good questions... a new sports village (college) has opened local too me, so im thinking of applying for a placement in that college and asking if theres any jobs fluttering about in the gym/personal training department, want to make it big in bodybuilding and want to try helping others out in the gym, supplements, diets and nutrition side of things, if you get me...

going to have a good bulk up after this comp (sunday 26th)... and then see what shows are available for me in 2009, want to have a blast at the ukbff has like you said in a recent post, this is a great place to start to get noticed and start a journey to pro... and then enter nabba's also... when i find out when the comps are of next year i'll sit down and plan space for bulking, leaving enough time for cutting for competitions mate... Aaron =)


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> fanx dom and alex, and pompyman narrh im fine with answering anything mate, infact i'v just said to myself your asking really good questions... a new sports village (college) has opened local too me, so im thinking of applying for a placement in that college and asking if theres any jobs fluttering about in the gym/personal training department, want to make it big in bodybuilding and want to try helping others out in the gym, supplements, diets and nutrition side of things, if you get me...
> 
> going to have a good bulk up after this comp (sunday 26th)... and then see what shows are available for me in 2009, want to have a blast at the ukbff has like you said in a recent post, this is a great place to start to get noticed and start a journey to pro... and then enter nabba's also... when i find out when the comps are of next year i'll sit down and plan space for bulking, leaving enough time for cutting for competitions mate... Aaron =)


 good shout fella, have a look on www.nabba.co.uk should find the dates on there im thinkin of competing as an under 18 next year just dont know hether or not ill be ready.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx mate and yeah should give it a shot you look like you got some decent size on that upper body shot on your avatar, any ukbff dates been released? ... Aaron =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

no worries about the questions mate and thanks for answering, tbh its quite refreshing to have someone aged 15 who is doing something so positive... i know all i could think about at 15 was getting my end away, mind you im 23 now and its all i think about lol

college is a good idea

which show are you doing on the 26th , the hercules?


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

cheers bud, that pics bad come to think of it, need to get a proper pic while im at the gym lol look twice as good in a muscle group once its been trained.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

pompyman - haha well its nice to be different, but its much nicer to be extremely different =), and ur end? haha yeah s'pose we all have our phases kept away from most teenage phases though... touch wood hope it stays that way haha...

narrh mate its the junior novice british at brierly hill, qualified for it from the northwest i think it's the top thre from north, south, ast, west, northwest ect. ect., ... not sure on that one though cant find much information on the show itself but should be an interesting one.

Alex - yeah definately get a picture up mate how old you gonna be next year? bit of competition if you decide to do it haha would be a good 'un =)... Aaron =)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you have some good genetics going on. I started training at 15 and you looked better than I ever did even at 18.....wow


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> pompyman - haha well its nice to be different, but its much nicer to be extremely different =), and ur end? haha yeah s'pose we all have our phases kept away from most teenage phases though... touch wood hope it stays that way haha...
> 
> narrh mate its the junior novice british at brierly hill, qualified for it from the northwest i think it's the top thre from north, south, ast, west, northwest ect. ect., ... not sure on that one though cant find much information on the show itself but should be an interesting one.
> 
> Alex - yeah definately get a picture up mate how old you gonna be next year? bit of competition if you decide to do it haha would be a good 'un =)... Aaron =)


 im gona be 18 by the nabba north west show next year mate, so dont htink i can compete in the under 18s at 18 im trying to find out and if you thikn about it if i compete at a under 21 at 18 a mega chance ill get nailed...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

hacksii - fanx mate... been training my knackers off for best part of 3-4 years so hopefully more good to come from me... fanx again...

alex - yeah mate with adam baines entering more than likely and many others they'll be in tip top condition you'd afto work hard at it to get where they are they're looking big in that northwest under 21's line up mate... no disrespect to ur physique ull afto post sum pics up... its about the lower half aswell =) haha (legs!! in other words =| haha) ... have a good think bout it though mate... Aaron =)


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> hacksii - fanx mate... been training my knackers off for best part of 3-4 years so hopefully more good to come from me... fanx again...
> 
> alex - yeah mate with adam baines entering more than likely and many others they'll be in tip top condition you'd afto work hard at it to get where they are they're looking big in that northwest under 21's line up mate... no disrespect to ur physique ull afto post sum pics up... its about the lower half aswell =) haha (legs!! in other words =| haha) ... have a good think bout it though mate... Aaron =)


 yeh lmao from the shows i have been to ... legs seem to make such a differance! once someone steps on stage with good hams and quads you do nt seem to take your eyes off em makes em stand up like a sore thumb,


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

yeah my cuts are coming through now m8, this incline cardio morning and night is great, like i said in my earlier posts ill bang some photos up over the weekend just before i start water depleteing and carb depleteing and then a day or 2 before the show when iv got my protan on.... to show ow im looking like... the legs do make the difference though, specially when the audience and judges are on a lower level and can pick out the legs first like... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

10 more days till the brierly hill competition... just wondering now... anyone got advice on weight training from now on? my cardios covered just want to try out a new routine for the build up to where i stop my weights... usually do little all over boyd ciruits and cut out the weights 3-4days before the show nd shorten the cardio to half an hours walking along side depletion and carb loading... any new post competition routines then anyone?... thanx.. Aaron =)


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

i'd drop all cardio over the carb loading part and i wouldnt train legs in the last week just upper body routines and not to failure mate


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

tbh mate i just trained as normal, stopping with three days to go. kept my cardio up even day before show. i still trained as heavy as normal and as hard!!!stopped my legs two or so weeks out, id keep the cardio up day before show whilst water depleting, come in dry as a bone, i even walked mornin of the show only a short casual walk, just to help relax but you'll soon dry out!!!!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

tarrh tom was going to keep the cardio going, its like a leg workout in itself, u rekon i should just leave legs now then? and carry on doing the same old weight training? or mix it up a little bit normally im only dooing one muscle group, tri's, back, bicep ypu know all seperate, should i do bits of training on each? ... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

defo leave ur legs, they'll harden up the more u leave em, an the cardio will keep em cut!!! id just train the same pal, ur arms are ur best part so maybe leave them cause u dont need to train em but train everythin else as hard as usual, wat day is the show. by trainin hard u ensure ur still burnin them calories an u'll come in full, thats wat i found anyway. when i slacked off i smoothed over an detail went!!!maybe get out street walkin too, its alot harder than the treadmil even on an incline!! it'll cut ur legs up more an u'll burn more cals


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i e-mailed u back the other day to mate, if u wanna come down an see us then i'm only down the road, if u need a hand with anythin, posin, or ewt


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx tom its on the 26th (not the sunday coming the sunday after) and it'd be good to get down, just hard with it being warrington and with school days... be alot easier when im outta that school and workin/college... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

ill chat with my dad... another thing is i think i may need an early depletion aswell so would deffo need a looking at if not ill have them pics up on the weekend like... Aaron =)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

if u wanna come down this sat morning ill meet up with you mate?let us no its no trouble


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very impressive Aaron. You have a big future ahead you and hope it all goes well for you. Sam at your age I think I weighed 8 to 9 stone!!! at about 6" or 6"2 then!!

Be proud of yourself. Tell me does your dad train and has he been guiding you?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx taintedsoul yeah he's entering the NAC in middleton in november as far as i know, he got me into the sport and trains by my side everyday, to be honest we're kind of at the same level in the gym-wise... the amount of weight we lift and cardio we do together he's a big help especially with those early morning wake-ups and also on the financial side of things, we're proud of eachother all in all...

we push eachother to our limits and further, and 2 minds are better than 1 when it comes to this sport i suppose, plus whats better than to train with your dad haha yeah he's great fanx though mate appreciate feel free to ask any further questions... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

tom ill speak to my dad, like i said would be great for you to have a look at me... Aaron =)


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

good job man, at only 15 you are the shiz!!! dont let people ever tell you that you are to young to do something...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx mate, and yeah i had alot of that off school, they realised after i entered my first comp and won... fanx sofresh... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Tom mate if tomorrows still good i can get down with my dad at about 2ish... Aaron =)


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

look reaaly good mate.

carry on smiling and enjoying yourself bud thats what its about at the end of the day


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

any chance u can get down in morning mate? ill pm u my number give us a text soon as


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx shauno, appreciate it it mate =)... and iv give you a text tom erm... if not tomorrow my dad isn't working weekdays next week so can do them instead maybe? but ill text and let you know as soon as i can, he's working till 5 in the morning tnyt so he'll probably be out for the count knowing him... ill let you and fanx mate... Aaron =)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You look really good mate. You must work really hard. 100% respect for you.

GHS


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 25 and your pictures make me feel ashamed of myself. LOL. Good work, man. You look to have a bright future ahead of you in the sport.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanx GHS and Ingasson... means alot =)... less than a week to go till the comp now =|... start the duretics and carb depletion tomorrow (lucky me) thats like p!s$ing like an hungry race horse =( haha... oooh well be well worth it in the end... thanks again!... Aaron =)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You obviously really know your stuff about competing ect, just wondered if you had a coach or anything like that?

GHS


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx GHS... narrrh mate.. to be honist the knowledge of the sport i have developed from my dad and from this forum haha, oh and then tom young has been looking at me and giving me bits of advice which again fankfull for... Aaron =)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fair dues mate, it will be interesting following your progress. Pro Card someday maybe.....

GHS


----------



## B8MEX (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep on doing just what you're doing m8 and good luck


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx to both of you, =)... yeah keep an eye on the thread im 5days out from the brierly hill competition so ill bang some pics up on this post before the comp just to give everyone a good idea of what condition im in and then ill take some pictures morning of the show when im a little dryer (well hopefully much dryer =)...)... and yeah the procard dreams will have to do for now =( haha... i'll keep digging into the sport though then who knows... one day!! =) ... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

well results arent out yet but i won my category =D (teen mr. britain) had to be 18 to enter the juniors so i heard =S... but i think i would of bagged that aswell (not to sound to confident like)... enyway going down to my home country for a chill for the week (wales) =D (hey us welsh are gerrin' lucky aren't we haha)... but will get some pictures up as soon as possible... fanx to everyone specially Tom Young and my dad for the support meens alot =)......... Aaron =)


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

Well done Aaron, can't wait to see the pics! Told you it was there for the taking!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah well done aaron, hard to beleive he's only 15!!!! arms are huge an legs and well everythin else too ha!!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Mr_b - Fanx mate and yepp i took it =)

and thanx again tom will see you when im back from wales a stone or two heavier more than likely haha... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

One of the backstage pics after the results from the Nabba Teen Mr.Britain (british youth finals) =)

I look like iv got my head in one of those things you see round blackpool where you can put your head in...haha....

...Aaron =)


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

HUGE WELL DONE to you.

Love reading Threads like this.

Well Done Mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you look fantastic mate, well done


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

really good. your gona go far


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

mate your gonna have alot of sucess in bodybuilding if you carry on, how did you get that big at your age


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome mate


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanx again everyone! =D... just looking to put together a decent bulking diet and weight routine, but going to keep jumping on the old faithfull (treadmill) even though im off season, want to stay lean aswell as bang sie on just wont do as much cardio.

Flexwright - to be honist genes have played a good part in my size gains, use alot of supplements (swear by my CNP amino's, creatine ethyl-esther and pro-peptide protein, the Prolab Cuts2 and Cuts3 and my most favourable proein probably the Syntrax Matrix 5.0 protein)... and then much more supplements, then i've trained since 12-13yearold but before then was involved in rugby, football, boxing, karate (but never got into either of them as much as i got into going to the gym but these probably played a part in my younger age growth)... and since i joined the gym i've picked up bits of knowledge day in day out and now i understand the sport a little bit more and have experienced *on the stage* life, i think i can have a go at seeing how far i can possibly go in bodybuilding....

...Thanx to everyone again... Aaron =)


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW, respect to you mate 

You look great, keep up the hard work


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx MXMAD appreciate it =) ... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Halloween 2008 aka. 5 gut-filled days after the teen british and holiday... gym here i come, definatley needed that break though... Aaron =)


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking great, especially at Halloween! Some sort of reaction to the pro-tan or painted by someone colour blind? LOL


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

ay up aaron, r they wrestlin figures in the last pic ha haha


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

haha ooh noo... u'v slated my facebook picture now this 1... =(... yes they're the little brothers i promise =/ hahaha...


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

dbyahoo - haha! fanx mate, hey its a great colour that green stuff haha bit off muscle juice or jan tana shine and it'd be awesome on stage with that haha... don't think entering under a superhero is in the rulebooks though =(... haha anyway yeah fanx mate... Aaron =)


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Aaron, I hope you traded the treats for something suited to your diet...you are a fab bodybuilder for 15 y/o and your Dad must be very proud! I think we all wish we were like you at 15...you lucky bastard lol! You get the girls, right?

If you are serious about sponsorship would you be interested in me building you a website as self-promotion is so vital - web design is my profession and I am looking to go into being a freelance web designer for the sports/bodybuilding industry so would do it free as part of my portfolio. Let me know [email protected] if interested.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

dbyahoo - mate that would be fab... i'll give you an email, sorry iv been late replying been dead busy and logged on to notice this... my email is [email protected] if needed... and hopefully inform me on a few things, and yeah like u said i need to advertise myself, just a little hard i suppose... anyway nice one mate, greatful!  ... Aaron =]


----------



## oldham29 (Nov 20, 2004)

looking good m8 add us to msn [email protected] thanks-pAUL


----------



## Rob 2885 (Dec 5, 2008)

pics look wicked mate wish i had looked like that when i was 15 haha

few questions when did u no when u was rerady 2 do a show an how easy was it 2 find a show in your area i was thinkin about starting shows in 2009


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

.... sorry iv not been back to you ROB, not used the site for awhile, back into dieting now so ill be on regularily once again =],,, fanx for the last comments iv not got back to =D,,, i knew i was ready when my dad and the owner of the gym i used to attend told me so,, till then i was pretty much patient and never really knew i had the potential and definately not the knowledge of the sport,, just to look at my posing in my first 2shows and then my last 2 shows its got alot better and iv picked up much more depth and knwoledge of the sport (i have tom young to thank for my posing and prep for the last few shows =] been a big help learned much from him as my posing was ermm... yes it was pants haha),, erm... my first ever show was easy to come across (NABBA northwest is a biggy). though it was quite a way away i suppose in southport as i live in leigh/wigan,, worth it though,, the distance hasnever really been a problem with me has my dads fully supportive all-round... fnax again mate... yeah so back on the diet and cannot wait to get on stage (EAGER!!) haha... got plenty of time, im gonna do the south lakes classic in cumbria has a warm up (to get used and back into it) before i enter the northwest again =D... gonna post pictures up pretty soon and hope to get abit of feedback from them, so my page is once again going to begin.... lets hope 2009 brings goodluck =] ..... Aaron =]


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to hear your back on the road again,.

I was back stage with you at the NAC in Novemver i did athletic tall when your old man was competing..

All the best buddy

kev,


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

hiyar kev.. fanx much mate =)... i enjoyed that show went on awhile but was a change watchin you lads instead of competeing was some good competition in that class aswell, hope to hear from you again, or see you even, you'll afto give us a shout mate... all the best and well done... fanx again.. Aaron =)


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

No worries m8, ill subscribe to your log and come support you at your show.

Im doing leeds 09. already head down working hard. i will turn heads this yr.

All the best.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx mate... and good man!!... all the best of luck and i might nag my dad to let me go and see what the leeds shows like ment to be a top event and give ya a shout =].... Aaron =)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see your still at it mate. Imagine what your going to look like when you hit 18,19 and 20 lol. You'll do some damage on the junior scene thats for sure. Are you going to be doing a journal for your next show prep?

GHS


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanks GHS haha i know im imagining but trying to stay in the present... i have a very very vivid idea... this will be my last year till i put some more size on in 2010... i may do a journal mate considering its the year before a good old bulking =]... ill post up pics and diet through a seperate threadin that case and try and update when i can... just in school atm so bit of a killer time to start a journal at the mo'... but ill deffo fit the time in between coursework =[ haha... sounds mad enough dont it... thanx mate and hope to hear back from you when i bang the new journy up.... good luck with ur dieting nd that aswell mate and fanx again.... Aaron =)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

19AZA92 said:


> thanks GHS haha i know im imagining but trying to stay in the present... i have a very very vivid idea... this will be my last year till i put some more size on in 2010... i may do a journal mate considering its the year before a good old bulking =]... ill post up pics and diet through a seperate threadin that case and try and update when i can... just in school atm so bit of a killer time to start a journal at the mo'... but ill deffo fit the time in between coursework =[ haha... sounds mad enough dont it... thanx mate and hope to hear back from you when i bang the new journy up.... good luck with ur dieting nd that aswell mate and fanx again.... Aaron =)


No worries mate, I start my prep in about 5 months so just trying to bulk as much as possible untill then lol. That sound crazy that your in school PSML.

How do you fit in your meals ect? Are you teachers supportive of your diet and realise you have to eat at certain times? I know my college lecturers weren't last year when I tried to explain I have to eat every 2 and a half hours.

I will deffinetly be keeping a look out for your new thread and will be following it closely. Good luck with everything mate.

GHS


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

good luck mate...

and yeah haha theyre a little touchy about it, after all theyre there to educate me and i suppose they could see it has a put off in educational terms as the first time i started dieting nothing was getting done when i got into the depths of my diet, just plain old sit around, not to mention after early doors cardio, so yeah a few phone calls home haha, but all in all its going good and as you do you have your favourites who do support you even though its probably an unknown sport to them, neither students or teachers realise what its all about so kinda keep it on the low as possible.... and has for eating its just a case of sneaking in a low carb snack and they let me off with my whey isolates in classes =D... haha... again fanx mate and goodluck ill keep an eye out for you... Aaron =)


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Aaron, hard to believe you are so young and still at school! I am so jealos, God I wish I looked like that at 15!!!! Good on your Dad as well being so supportive, must be a top man. I sent you an email about website but never heard back, drop me a email [email protected] when you get chance and will see what I can do.


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

oreet, sorry iv not got back, i dont have an hotmail account anymore, you should be able to reach me through www.ripped2shredz.net (to anyone else this is a website including achievements of me and my dad... be glad if you check it out, will have updated photos throughout a weekly basis, diet info, and my dads story from 19 an half stone couch potato to the physique he has now... be glad if you left a comment, thanx) ... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Nabba Allsports Novice Teen Brits 26th october 2008... me 1st place in the teens (left) next to the 1st place in juniors (right) on the podium...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate well ahead of every1 else


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

fanx m8... i didnt know whether to go in the juniors or teens and cause i wasnt familiar with the guy next to me i entered juniors, though not sure if i would of beat that lad next to me... not sure, fanx m8... Aaron =)


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

19AZA92 said:


> fanx m8... i didnt know whether to go in the juniors or teens and cause i wasnt familiar with the guy next to me i entered juniors, *though not sure if i would of beat that lad next to me...* not sure, fanx m8... Aaron =)


All day long mate!!!!!keep up the good work!!You will be a great jr in a few years....

All the best

Gary Farr


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate you'd beat the ass off him, and everyone else on that stage. Go for it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Is the lad on the far right of that picture having a laugh, I don't normally take the p!ss out of someone who's got the b0llocks to compete but jesus, what was he on when he decided to get up there?


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

haha i know mate, and to be honist its a downer on the lads who've worked their b0llox off to compete and win but i suppose you get them, and fanx to everyone for the comments feel abit more confident, was abit unsure at first but comparing the two of us i could of chanced it, fanx again for the comments, appreciate it.. Aaron =)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Is the lad on the far right of that picture having a laugh, I don't normally take the p!ss out of someone who's got the b0llocks to compete but jesus, what was he on when he decided to get up there?


LMFAO!!!! :lol: Fcukin class, Jimbo!!! :lol:

Fair play to him like, but fcuk me...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Is the lad on the far right of that picture having a laugh, I don't normally take the p!ss out of someone who's got the b0llocks to compete but jesus, what was he on when he decided to get up there?


lol he won a trophy tho :cool2:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> lol he won a trophy tho :cool2:


yep, he did, hope for you then Dom :whistling:

lol...I am joking btw


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## 2001kdy (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Aaron, incredible physique for 15 obviously very focused and disciplined whats your plans for 2009 contests


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thanx much evryone for commenting again appreciate all thats said and makes me feel more confident bout this year. 2001kdy - without complicating things i want to follow my previous years route (but want to qualify for the wff universe and win this time, and hopefully catch the eyes of any sponsorships, has you said i am both focused and well disciplined and want to take part in this sport as far as possible and as long as possible, plus i am now 16 by the way since november just gone) i go into more detail on my profile page about where im aiming at in 2009 at www.ripped2shredz.net if i've missed anything out or if you need any more questions answering let me know straight away, glad to answer... fanx again 2 everyone... Aaron =)


----------



## mouldy_chops (Nov 9, 2008)

dude where the hell do i start? im f**king gob smacked... just sat here for about 30mins and read all 12 pages lol. all i can say man is im jelous, iv been training for about 3years now and im 19 now. Deffo keep up what your doing.you Are goin to go far in this sport.. simple!! and to your dad. top man! :thumbup1: wish my dad was into the sport


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

mouldy_chops said:


> dude where the hell do i start? im f**king gob smacked... just sat here for about 30mins and read all 12 pages lol. all i can say man is im jelous, iv been training for about 3years now and im 19 now. Deffo keep up what your doing.you Are goin to go far in this sport.. simple!! and to your dad. top man! :thumbup1: wish my dad was into the sport


I totally agree


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mate i have got to give you my utmost respect at your age having the dedication for this is unbelievable (sp) i admire you mate!

I wish you all the best in your comps and atleast now you have started early you will have loads of knowledge when you get in your 20s, just make sure you help other guys out if they genuinly (sp) want help like all the great experienced guys on here do!

One question have you been training 100% natty as i know you are only 15 but i was just wondering if you had been down the dark road yet (not that i would reccomend it especially at your age)!


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Fanx again for comments, Chris4pez - not been down the 'dark road' just yet but im fully aware of it being in that enviroment everyday, iv mentioned this in previous comments but d not mind refreshing what has been said, i want to wait till after education atleast, has i am still in high school and find it hard enough concentration wise through diet, gettin my 2-3 times a day training in, and to be honist has visuals explain i have no troubles through muscle gains, by taking in the right supplements and protein ratio along with heavy, hardcore weight sessions my body has phrived off the last 3-4years of routine along with great genetics and alot of help from friends, sites as such has UKM and my dad, i have found all of this alone has been a massive building catalyst in my last 3 or 4 years training in having the physique not ven i had expected to gain, fanx again... Aaron =)


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

bright you british sports hope for the future i think. You must have a very supportive family and thats great, someone should get behind you and support your carrer in bodybuilding even further.

You look better then most people! Id be happy with a physique like yours, even at 25 that would be a good physique but at 15 its mind blowing!

just wondering what are your weights like? squat, bench & dead ect?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Is the lad on the far right of that picture having a laugh, I don't normally take the p!ss out of someone who's got the b0llocks to compete but jesus, *what was he on* when he decided to get up there?


think he was having a Haribo tangfatic induced sugar rush, he though it was the Bassett Allsort comp not Nabba Allsport


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

seriously though still takes some to get up there, its easy to not go out if you can see evryone is better than you, so fair play


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep up the hard work, dont give up! Looking great already.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Is the lad on the far right of that picture having a laugh, I don't normally take the p!ss out of someone who's got the b0llocks to compete but jesus, what was he on when he decided to get up there?


I'm the same mate, anybody who gets up there has my respect, but some people really should think carefully before doing a show.

On a more positive note, looking quality Aaron!! :rockon:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> bright you british sports hope for the future i think. You must have a very supportive family and thats great, someone should get behind you and support your carrer in bodybuilding even further.
> 
> You look better then most people! Id be happy with a physique like yours, even at 25 that would be a good physique but at 15 its mind blowing!
> 
> just wondering what are your weights like? squat, bench & dead ect?


Thanx mate, my training hasn't consisted of too heavy recently due to my dieting iv been drained and kept to light(er) weights and more reps/dropsets, on a good off-season day im getting an healthy 10-12 reps of 60kg aside on a bench whilst being spotted just incase, squatting hasn't been a prospect of mine, i will get into doing them when bulking next year but i need to OD in bluddy pottassium and anything else i can that will stop me from cramping because my legas are really flimsy therefore i try and keep to the dropset routine on legs (still a killer session though)... and has for my back routine normally go for more controlled variations of pull-downs and rows, i love going heavy on the classic ronnie coleman t-bars, i suppose everyones different within their training routines, i think i've found my happy medium but will vary movements and routines every now and again depending on how my body is feeling that day (and im 16 now btw m8 since november just gone  )... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your comments, if you have any questions or if you can point out area's of needed improvement i'd be glad if you'd let me know, better now than later in the year... Aaron =)


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

went over this in my other thread but did nyone read the Beef? and my caption from the Nabba Novice Britain?.... someone please comment on my posing =[ haha, i was waiting in anticipation for that mag and my posing's errm... 'a bit strange' haha, sums me up perfectly... but can anyone mention what this means? or if theyve seen me at shows and noticed out or from my posted pics from both threads? i thought my posing had improved (specially from the last years Nabba NW and WFF) help? =S haha would be fully appreciated if anyone could explain or point some things out =/, fanks again.... Aaron =)


----------

